# He doesn't want to Walk.



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

When I take Ozzy out in the morning/evening to potty (we're working on getting the doggy door to where he can use it - it's too high for him right now), he doesn't want to move. He just kinda sits there. 

After about 20 minutes, when we've made it about 10 feet, he prances back home, no problem. It's going 'into the unknown' that he doesn't seem to like. 

How do I get him to enjoy walking on his leash? I don't wanna drag him, given that he's got a small, fragile neck. Do I use treats and have him follow them, and reward him for walking? Help. D:


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Konotashi said:


> When I take Ozzy out in the morning/evening to potty (we're working on getting the doggy door to where he can use it - it's too high for him right now), he doesn't want to move. He just kinda sits there.
> 
> After about 20 minutes, when we've made it about 10 feet, he prances back home, no problem. It's going 'into the unknown' that he doesn't seem to like.
> 
> How do I get him to enjoy walking on his leash? *I don't wanna drag him, given that he's got a small, fragile neck.* Do I use treats and have him follow them, and reward him for walking? Help. D:


Maybe lure him out with treats?

I have heard that small dogs should not be walked with a leash around their neck because of how fragile they are, they should be walked with harnesses. My friend walks her 2 Min Pin's with harnesses and my other friend walks her 2 Pom's with harnesses.​


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Have you tried running the other direction and calling him with your happiest voice? He'd probably want to run to be near you than sit by himself.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I got him going with a little bit of chicken.  

It's weird; when we head away from the house, he doesn't wanna move. But when we head toward the house (even on a street he hadn't been on), he trots next to me the whole time, no problem. Like he knows we're going home.


----------



## VChurch (Jun 14, 2010)

Minna was doing the same thing! Even when we'd be out somewhere and were just heading back to the car. She's gotten better with more work though -- I've gotten to where I try to trick her when we're heading home, I'll turn down a different street instead of our own. I was a little nervous yesterday when I took her for a hike through a preserve, she was off-leash and when we turned around to head back to the car I thought she was just going to run the entire way. Which she did mostly trot in front of us, but she was very responsive when I called her name and told her to wait.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

He's walking (almost) like a champ now.  Whenever he stops or slows down it's because he's distracted with something. In which case, I give all the lead and keep walking to make it seem like I'm leaving him and he eagerly follows me. 

He got to meet some kids today, and they pet him. He was a little shy at first, but warmed up really fast. A good first-time experience with them.  I learned that he doesn't like skateboards, though. 

Another thing I'm having issues with, now that I have him walking; he keeps darting in front of me! How can I keep him on ONE side of me? I'm so afraid I'm going to step on him. He goes back and forth like, every third step. I hold out the leash to keep him on one side - is that alright?


----------

